#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到...
各位獸大安安啊!! 
我是新來的小獸:Shiro 
希望可以和各位大大們交個朋友喔!!

----------


## 霸龍

歡迎阿~~~~
發言時請注意不要發火星跟注音文     (炸
總之還是歡迎你的加入\(0..0)/

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

歡迎來到狼之樂園~
就如暴龍大說的 不可以用火星文唷~
還有要小心腐獸出沒(尤其是那個叫做御XX的XD)

不過....
你的頭像不是修諾斯大的嗎?= =?

----------


## rix

和修諾斯用同一個頭像唉  :Shocked:  
是他的親戚嗎?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

新獸你好
你現在使用的這張頭像是我贈給"修諾斯"的專用頭像
在未經過本作者與持有人同意下使用
請立即更換頭像

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 新獸你好
> 你現在使用的這張頭像是我贈給"修諾斯"的專用頭像
> 在未經過本作者與持有人同意下使用
> 請立即更換頭像


本圖像侵犯作者權益, 故已經移除
請 Shiro 會員更換為自製或經過授權之頭像

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 歡迎來到狼之樂園~
> 就如暴龍大說的 不可以用火星文唷~
> 還有要小心腐獸出沒(尤其是那個叫做御XX的XD)
> 
> 不過....
> 你的頭像不是修諾斯大的嗎?= =?


太過份了Q口Q！
不才哪有腐到無獸不知無獸不曉膽戰心驚退避三舍的地步啊！(自己都抖出來了XD)

那麼，歡迎來到樂園，同時注意版規跟不要使用注音文與火星文。
除此之外記得要腐...(邪笑一發=口=)

----------


## 幻貓

歡迎啊~請注意腐獸~那個什麼櫻‧‧‧〈御櫻：〈怒視〉你再說一次‧‧‧〉
just kidding~哈~*毆*


注意版規~培養良好論壇品質~你會玩得很開心~

----------


## 叢雲.天

新獸!!新獸!!(轉圈圈)
歡迎加入!!(撒花)
交個朋友吧!!

----------


## 楓狼

歡迎光臨狼之樂園^^~

要不要我為你帶路呢^^~

有沒有msn呢~

冒昧問一下

要不要加入萌獸軍團阿^^~(燦笑+伸爪)

----------


## 刃

楓狼又再拉了   呵呵

歡迎   歡迎    不知道該說什麼(抓頭)    
反正很歡迎就對了~~

----------


## 野

新獸歡迎來到狼版~~
請跟隨指標隨便逛逛~
(門上有寫禁閉室的別理他^^"!!

歡迎你成為狼版的一員~
祝你狼版之旅愉快

----------


## 龍爺啦~

歡迎來到狼板
有機會的話可以做個朋友喔XD
隨便看看啦

----------


## 狼嚎

(出現)歡迎光臨 隨便坐坐
不要到處亂跑 小心腐獸!!!(消失)
謎：閃的太快了吧

----------


## M.S.Keith

安安安安安~~~~~
新獸阿~~歡迎歡迎~
這裡要小心腐味濃厚的某櫻歐~~(樓上有出現)

----------


## 野狼1991

小心腐獸...
和ㄧ隻楓X獸...
因為他要晉級了XD
而且...他是惡魔!(抖)
好幾次害我被白仔踢...QQ

----------


## Drake

报到
请多指教阿

HOHO

终于发现一个好地方了~

----------

